# Το νήμα της φοροδιαφυγής



## Alexandra (May 14, 2010)

Επειδή ακούμε συνέχεια γύρω μας, "Εμείς οι μισθωτοί που δεν μπορούμε να κρύψουμε τίποτα από την εφορία", και "Πιάστε αυτούς που φοροδιαφεύγουν": 
Περίπου 178.000 μισθωτούς που δήλωναν στην Εφορία εισοδήματα λιγότερα από αυτά που ελάμβαναν από τoυς εργοδότες τους, ανάμεσα στους οποίους 28.000 που δεν τα δήλωναν καθόλου, εντοπίστηκαν από τις διασταυρώσεις. Το συνολικό ποσό που δεν δηλώθηκε αγγίζει τα 713 εκατ. ευρώ.
Συγκεκριμένα, από τα στοιχεία προέκυψαν: 


149.323 φορολογούμενοι δήλωσαν εισοδήματα χαμηλότερα από αυτά που προκύπτουν από τις δηλώσεις των εργοδοτών τους. Το συνολικό ύψος των μη δηλωθέντων (sic) αποδοχών φθάνει τα 205,9 εκατ. ευρώ. 
28.177 φορολογούμενοι που δηλώθηκαν από εργοδότες ως αποδέκτες αμοιβών για μισθωτές υπηρεσίες άνω των 10.000 ευρώ δεν υπέβαλαν δήλωση φορολογίας εισοδήματος. Το συνολικό ποσό του εισοδήματος που δεν δηλώθηκε από αυτές τις περιπτώσεις αγγίζει τα 507 εκατ. ευρώ. Τα στοιχεία αυτά έχουν αποσταλεί στις ΔΟΥ για να γίνει περαιτέρω έλεγχος.
Οι διασταυρώσεις έγιναν από τη Γενική Γραμματεία Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων του υπουργείου Οικονομικών μέσω της σύγκρισης μεταξύ των δηλώσεων Φόρου Μισθωτών Υπηρεσιών των επιχειρήσεων του οικονομικού έτους 2009 και των εισοδημάτων που δηλώθηκαν από μισθωτές υπηρεσίες και συντάξεις το ίδιο έτος.
_*Newsroom ΔΟΛ*, με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ_​


----------



## Palavra (May 14, 2010)

Με αφορμή το ποστ της Αλεξάνδρας:
Ρε παιδιά, να ρωτήσω κάτι; Μόνο εγώ έχω αυτές τις μέρες την εντύπωση ότι με μια σωστή δημοσιονομική πολιτική, έναν σωστό φορολογικό έλεγχο και διαφάνεια στις #[email protected]%#$μίζες πολιτικών και δημοσίου δε θα βρισκόμασταν τώρα σε αυτήν την κατάσταση; Επίσης, μόνο εγώ αισθάνομαι κορόιδο;


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Επειδή ακούμε συνέχεια γύρω μας, "Εμείς οι μισθωτοί που δεν μπορούμε να κρύψουμε τίποτα από την εφορία", και "Πιάστε αυτούς που φοροδιαφεύγουν":




Μια ιστορία που μου είπε γνωστή μου, η οποία δούλευε στην Ελλάδα για μια εταιρεία που εξαγοράστηκε από τη γνωστή μιζοεταιρία που ήταν στις ειδήσεις τα τελευταία χρόνια, ονόματα δε λέμε γιατί είναι ανοιχτό το μαγαζί. 
Ο μισθός της ήταν ετησίως 40Κ ευρώ, τα οποία και δήλωσε στην εφορία κανονικά, είχε και τις αποδείξεις πληρωμής κλπ κλπ, κι έτσι δεν περίμενε να της ζητήσει η εφορία να παρουσιαστεί για να κουβεντιάσουν. Πήγε και ο εφοριακός με το γνωστό στυλάκι "εσύ φταις και θα πας φυλακή" την πληροφόρησε ότι ο εργοδότης της δήλωσε ότι την πλήρωσε 17Κ ευρώ (και το σημαντικότερο, είχε πληρώσει εργοδοτικές εισφορές που αντιστοιχούσαν στα 17Κ), και ότι προφανώς κοιτάζει να ξεπλύνει χρήματα δηλώνοντας στην εφορία μεγαλύτερο μισθό. Η γνωστή μου είναι λίγο μαγκάκι και τσαμπουκαλού, οπότε δεν πτοείται από τέτοια, τους έδειξε τις αποδείξεις του εργοδότη της και αμέσως άλλαξαν στάση και της είπαν "ναι, το ξέρουμε, το κάνει κάθε χρόνο ο εργοδότης σου". Κι έτσι έμαθε ότι η εταιρεία αυτή συστηματικά κάθε χρόνο δηλώνει ότι πληρώνει χαμηλότερους μισθούς στο ανυποψίαστο προσωπικό της, και κάθε χρόνο κάνει διακανονισμό, πληρώνει ένα πρόστιμο μικρό και φτου κι απ'την αρχή. 
Πέρα από το ανήθικο της υπόθεσης και το ότι η εταιρεία στρέφει το ένα τμήμα της εναντίον του άλλου τμήματος (το λογιστήριο εναντίον των υπόλοιπων εργαζομένων), αφού το κάνει κάθε χρόνο, γιατί η εφορία κάθε χρόνο κάνει διακανονισμό και δεν κοιτάζει να τους σταματήσει οριστικά;
Αυτό βεβαίως είναι το αντίθετο από αυτό που ανέφερε η Αλεξάνδρα, αλλά αν μπορεί να δηλώνει λιγότερα για να αποφύγει το ΙΚΑ, γιατί να μην δηλώνει και περισσότερα για να δείχνει μικρότερο κέρδος;
Δεν αμφισβητώ τα νούμερα, αλλά θα ήθελα να δω πόσες από αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι φοροδιαφυγή χωρίς να το ξέρει ο εργοδότης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2010)

Συγγνώμη συμμοδερατόρισσες, αλλά αυτά τα ποστ γιατί δεν τα έχουμε στα της κρίσης; :)


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Με αφορμή το ποστ της Αλεξάνδρας:
> Ρε παιδιά, να ρωτήσω κάτι; Μόνο εγώ έχω αυτές τις μέρες την εντύπωση ότι με μια σωστή δημοσιονομική πολιτική, έναν σωστό φορολογικό έλεγχο και διαφάνεια στις #[email protected]%# πολιτικών και δημοσίου δε θα βρισκόμασταν τώρα σε αυτήν την κατάσταση; Επίσης, μόνο εγώ αισθάνομαι κορόιδο;



Όχι, δεν κάνεις λάθος, αλλά αναφέρεσαι σε ουτοπία. Όχι μόνο ελληνική ουτοπία, φυσικά, γιατί δεν έχουμε την αποκλειστικότητα στη μίζα και τη φοροδιαφυγή. 
Όμως είσαι προετοιμασμένη να κόβεις απόδειξη για τις υπηρεσίες σου - όλες, όλες, όλες, και να λες όχι όταν σου λέει ο μάστορας ή ο καταστηματάρχης "χωρίς απόδειξη πιο φτηνό";


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Με αφορμή το ποστ της Αλεξάνδρας:
> Ρε παιδιά, να ρωτήσω κάτι; Μόνο εγώ έχω αυτές τις μέρες την εντύπωση ότι με μια σωστή δημοσιονομική πολιτική, έναν σωστό φορολογικό έλεγχο και διαφάνεια στις #[email protected]%# πολιτικών και δημοσίου δε θα βρισκόμασταν τώρα σε αυτήν την κατάσταση; Επίσης, μόνο εγώ αισθάνομαι κορόιδο;


 
Όχι βέβαια! 
Αυτό είναι και το μεγαλύτερο και πιο επείγον ζήτημα, πιστεύω, ότι μ' όλα αυτά που βλέπουμε παντού γύρω μας, κορόιδο αισθάνεται (και θεωρείται) όποιος κάνει αυτό που πρέπει, ενώ αυτός που κλέβει με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο θεωρείται μάγκας. Αν δεν αντιστραφεί αυτό, όχι σε τρία, ούτε σε χίλια δεκατρία χρόνια δεν πρόκειται να γίνει κάτι για το χάλι μας, οικονομικό, πολιτικό και κοινωνικό.


----------



## Ambrose (May 14, 2010)

SBE said:


> ...γιατί η εφορία κάθε χρονο κάνει διακανονισμό και δεν κοιτάζει να τους σταματησει οριστικά;



Δηλαδή, πώς να τους σταματήσει; Να τους κλείσει; Αυτό είναι γενική τακτική επιχειρήσεων και όχι μόνο επιχειρήσεων, αλλά και του ίδιου του Δημοσίου, το οποίο τρώει αβέρτα πρόστιμα από την ΕΕ και τα δικαστήρια, αλλά συνεχίζει να κάνει τα ίδια.


----------



## Alexandra (May 14, 2010)

SBE said:


> ...αλλά αν μπορεί να δηλώνει λιγότερα για να αποφύγει το ΙΚΑ, γιατί να μην δηλώνει και περισσότερα για να δείχνει μικρότερο κέρδος;


Σωστή ερώτηση, αλλά όταν γι' αυτά που δηλώνει υποβάλλει καταστάσεις φόρου μισθωτών υπηρεσιών, κάπως περίεργο δεν είναι να δηλώνει περισσότερα και να καταβάλλει και τους φόρους για λογαριασμό των υπαλλήλων του;

@Συμμοδεράτορα: Ναι, ίσως έχεις δίκιο. Εγώ απλώς δημοσίευσα την είδηση, αφού ανοίγει συζήτηση, καλύτερα να μεταφερθεί.


----------



## Palavra (May 14, 2010)

SBE said:


> Οχι, δεν κάνεις λαθος, αλλά αναφέρεσαι σε ουτοπία. Όχι μόνο ελληνική ουτοπία, φυσικά, γιατί δεν έχουμε την αποκλειστικότητα στη μίζα και τη φοροδιαφυγή.
> Όμως είσαι προετοιμασμένη να κόβεις απόδειξη για τις υπηρεσίες σου - όλες, όλες, όλες, και να λες όχι όταν σου λέει ο μάστορας ή ο καταστηματάρχης "χωρίς απόδειξη πιο φτηνό";


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ένας από τους λόγους που αισθάνομαι κορόιδο είναι ότι δηλώνω όλα μου τα εισοδήματα ανεξαιρέτως (νιώθω τις μούτζες να έρχονται πανταχόθεν). Για τις αποδείξεις, έχεις ένα δίκιο, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι με μέτρα όπως αυτό που θεσπίστηκε μόλις πρόσφατα, περί φορολογικών ελαφρύνσεων, με συμφέρει περισσότερο να παίρνω τις αποδείξεις από παντού. Μάλλον δε θα έπρεπε να γράψω «κορόιδο». Κάτι άλλο έπρεπε να γράψω...
Ντοκτόρ, να μας μεταφέρω στην κρίση;


----------



## Alexandra (May 14, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Ντοκτόρ, να μας μεταφέρω στην κρίση;


Εγώ προτείνω ν' ανοίξουμε "Το νήμα της φοροδιαφυγής".


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2010)

nickel said:


> Following allegations by unpaid contractors that work done on her home had been charged to her company, she was investigated and convicted of federal income tax evasion and other crimes in 1989.



Κάτι το οποίο στην Ελλάδα (και αλλού) κάνουν όλες μα όλες οι επιχειρήσεις. Και δε λέω βεβαίως να καταργηθούν οι διευκολύνσεις στις επιχειρήσεις, αλλα να περιοριστουν στα επιχειρησιακά θεματα. 

Ήξερα περίπτωση επιχειρηματία με πέντε ιχ όλα δηλωμένα στην εταιρία του, με τρία σπίτια επίσης δηλωμένα στην εταιρεία του, μέχρι και τα σώβρακα του δήλωνε σαν εταιρικά έξοδα και υποθέτω πλήρωνε τον εαυτό του μισθό 600 ευρώ το μήνα και φορολογούνταν σε αυτό το ποσό μόνο.


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2010)

+1 νήμα της φοροδιαφυγής


----------



## Alexandra (May 14, 2010)

SBE said:


> Ήξερα περίπτωση επιχειρηματία με πέντε ιχ όλα δηλωμένα στην εταιρία του, με τρία σπίτια επίσης δηλωμένα στην εταιρεία του, μέχρι και τα σώβρακα του δήλωνε σαν εταιρικά έξοδα και υποθέτω πλήρωνε τον εαυτό του μισθό 600 ευρώ το μήνα και φορολογούνταν σε αυτό το ποσό μόνο.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και μηδέν αποδοχές να δηλώνει για τον εαυτό του, πάλι φορολογούνται τα κέρδη του από την εταιρεία. Εκτός αν φροντίζει να παρουσιάζει ζημιές η εταιρεία.


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και μηδέν αποδοχές να δηλώνει για τον εαυτό του, πάλι φορολογούνται τα κέρδη του από την εταιρεία. Εκτός αν φροντίζει να παρουσιάζει ζημιές η εταιρεία.



Ήταν οφσορ.
Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι κάποιοι επιχειρηματικοί κλάδοι στην Ελλάδα δεν φορολογούνται (ναυτιλία κλπ).


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Εκτός αν φροντίζει να παρουσιάζει ζημιές η εταιρεία.


Όχι ζημίες, αλλά μικρά κέρδη με μεγάλο τζίρο. ;)


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Όχι ζημίες, αλλά μικρά κέρδη με μεγάλο τζίρο. ;)



Κι αυτό καλό. 

Επίσης, υποθέτω ότι ο φόρος για τα εταιρικά κέρδη θα είναι πιο χαμηλός από το φόρο εισοδήματος για τα μεγάλα εισοδήματα;
Και δεν υπάρχει πόθεν έσχες;

Επίσης, βάζοντας όλα αυτά τα έξοδα (σπιτιού και ιχ κλπ) σαν εταιρικά έξοδα, μικραίνουν τα κέρδη της εταιρείας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2010)

SBE said:


> Κάτι το οποίο στην Ελλάδα (και αλλού) κάνουν όλες μα όλες οι επιχειρήσεις. Και δε λέω βεβαίως να καταργηθούν οι διευκολύνσεις στις επιχειρήσεις, αλλα να περιοριστουν στα επιχειρησιακά θεματα.
> 
> Ήξερα περίπτωση επιχειρηματία με πέντε ιχ όλα δηλωμένα στην εταιρία του, με τρία σπίτια επίσης δηλωμένα στην εταιρεία του, μέχρι και τα σώβρακα του δήλωνε σαν εταιρικά έξοδα και υποθέτω πλήρωνε τον εαυτό του μισθό 600 ευρώ το μήνα και φορολογούνταν σε αυτό το ποσό μόνο.


Μα αυτά νομίζω ότι πλέον καταργήθηκαν με το νέο φορολογικό.
Και θάλεγα +1 για νέο νήμα, με γενικότερο τίτλο, κάτι σαν «Πώς διαλύθηκε το μαγαζί γωνία», για να μπορούμε να συζητάμε και άλλα σχετικά θέματα, π.χ. σαν αυτό:







(από τα Νέα, εδώ) που δείχνει ξεκάθαρα γιατί είναι τόσο ακριβές οι τιμές στην Ελλάδα (ανεξέλεγκτα μονοπώλια και δυοπώλια παντού).

Edit: Το νήμα έγινε, μου έμεινε η πρόταση για τον «εμπνευσμένο» τίτλο. :).


----------



## Palavra (May 14, 2010)

It was me, για να μην ψάχνετε :) Εντωμεταξύ, παίζει και να είμαστε το πιο συμμαζεμένο φόρουμ της φορουμόσφαιρας (μην το περιορισω μόνο ως μεταφραστικό, κρίμα θα είναι)
Ουφ, συμμοδεράτορα, αν θες να κάνεις τον τίτλο πιο ευφάνταστο, γιου νόου γουατ του ντου :)


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Όχι ζημίες, αλλά μικρά κέρδη με μεγάλο τζίρο. ;)


 


SBE said:


> Κι αυτό καλό.
> 
> Επίσης, υποθέτω ότι ο φόρος για τα εταιρικά κέρδη θα είναι πιο χαμηλός από το φόρο εισοδήματος για τα μεγάλα εισοδήματα;
> Και δεν υπάρχει πόθεν έσχες;
> ...


 
Η υπεράκτια ή εξωχώρια εταιρεία για να μπορεί να διενεργεί εμπορικές πράξεις στο εσωτερικό αποκτά υποχρεωτικώς ελληνικό ΑΦΜ και υπόκειται στους ελληνικούς νόμους περί φορολογίας κλπ. Αυτή η εταιρεία (η ελληνική "θυγατρική" τής εξωχώριας) κάνει μεγάλο τζίρο και έχει μεγάλα έξοδα (τα πάντα τα περνάει στα έξοδα) και, αν και πάλι τα κέρδη της παραμένουν υψηλά, με τη βοήθεια της "μητρικής" υπεράκτιας αποκτά επιπλέον έξοδα ώστε να μειωθεί η φορολογητέα ύλη. Αυτά τα μαθαίνεις στο _Πιάτσα 101_, οπότε ας μην εξηγήσω αναλυτικά. ;)


----------



## Alexandra (May 14, 2010)

Να μην ξεχάσουμε να προσθέσουμε στους ομίλους που ελέγχουν την αγορά την Αθηναϊκή Ζυθοποιία. Όχι απλώς ελέγχει πάνω από 70% της αγοράς, αλλά (ακούγεται πως) στραγγαλίζει τους μικρούς καταστηματάρχες που τολμούν να βάλουν κάτι άλλο μέσα στο μαγαζί τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2010)

Υποθέτω ότι θα υπάρχουν αρκετές μελέτες και μοντέλα που προσδιορίζουν τα μέγιστα μεγέθη των παικτών (ανάλογα με το μέγεθος της κάθε αγοράς) ώστε να μην αναπτύσσονται μονοπωλιακά φαινόμενα και καρτέλ. Επίσης λογικό μου φαίνεται ότι σε μια οικονομία της αγοράς θα υπήρχαν *αυτόματοι μηχανισμοί* που θα εμπόδιζαν την παραπέρα κυριαρχική επέκταση των ισχυρότερων παικτών σε μια μικρή και ρηχή αγορά όπως η ελληνική (π.χ. από πρόστιμα και αντικίνητρα μέχρι την υποχρεωτική διάσπαση). Έτσι θα τους ανάγκαζαν αφενός να είναι ανταγωνιστικοί στο εσωτερικό και αφετέρου να διεκδικούν την επέκτασή τους στο εξωτερικό ενώ παράλληλα θα δημιουργούσαν νέες θέσεις εργασίας.

Το να μην υπάρχουν τέτοιες διαδικασίες στην Ελλάδα ή, αν υπάρχουν, να μην εφαρμόζονται (θυμάμαι π.χ. τους «κουμπάρους της γαλακτοβιομηχανίας») μου φαίνεται ότι είναι άλλος ένας σημαντικός παράγοντας που οδήγησε στη σημερινή κατάσταση και πρέπει να διορθωθεί ώστε να δοθεί άλλη μία ανάσα στην αυξανόμενη επιβάρυνση του φτωχότερου μέρους του πληθυσμού.

Μα τι κάνω, γράφω για τις εξετάσεις στην _Πιάτσα 101_; ;)


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2010)

Όμως, για να συγκρίνουμε θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε πόσοι όμιλοι μονοπωλούν την αγορά και στις άλλες χώρες ΕΕ. Το λεώ αυτό γιατι η Unilever, Nestle, Kraft, CocaCola κλπ δεν εχουν ορμήξει μόνο στην Ελλάδα, αν και για πολλές από αυτές η Ελλάδα έγινε επιθυμητή αγορά τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια.


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2016)




----------

